# DIY Sprayer- ala Reel Low Dad



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've wanted a Spreader-Mate for quite some time, but always looked for a less costly alternative. Someone pointed me to @Reel Low Dad Youtube video, and that was it.

I ordered everything a few weeks ago and started assembling today.

But - while at Lowe's for hose, I lost the shutoff valve that I took along to make sure I got the right diameter.

I also found that my plumbing will be routed differently because the pump I am using is a 5.5 GPM and the larger head doesn't leave much rom for straight fittings.

I will finish up next week when the rest of the fittings I ordered arrive.

Just a teaser.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking good. I am getting ready to rewire mine and modify a few things on it. Once I have space in the garage.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is that floor? Stones with grout?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

g-man said:


> What is that floor? Stones with grout?


It is actually a cement overlay with each "stone" hand carved and then colored with dye into the not quite dry cement. It was a very time consuming process, there are no less than 8 different colors, not to mention the grout lines. When we first had it done I was concerned with chipping or peeling. That was six years ago and it is very durable. No chips or cracks to date.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Looking good. I am getting ready to rewire mine and modify a few things on it. Once I have space in the garage.


Please do an update video as well.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Finished all the plumbing common to the pump and regulator today. Still need to put hose clamps on, but that is a pretty quick and easy task. Still need to fab up a battery box ( I am using a sealed box to keep chemicals off the electric components. I am also using a relay to power the pump since the switch I have is only good up to 10 amp and the pump draws 17 amps.

Hope to calibrate it next weekend.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

90% complete. I ordered a new tee-jet spray wand that should be here Friday. And had to order grips for the handlebars. I also need to pick up one last fitting to connect the hose to the pump inlet, and put a few hose clamps on.

I finished the wiring up Saturday and mounted the battery box

The last thing structure-wise that is left is to drill holes to mount the gauge/power switch panel. I need a carbide bit, my drill wouldn't even leave a mark on the Lesco frame.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Filled it full of water and did a test/calibration run in my driveway. It works perfectly, after my calibration run I decided to add a shutoff valve for each nozzle to give me the flexibility to spray narrow runs. As long as the weather holds and is dry, I will spray tomorrow.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks great man!


----------

